

LibreSSL is a FREE version of the SSL/TLS protocol forked from OpenSSL - zdw
http://www.libressl.org

======
gpcz
Other (7 hours old) HN discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7626072](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7626072)

------
DougN7
A mainstream OpenSSL alternative would be great, but despite the fact that I'm
not a web hipster, I just couldn't force myself to read that page.

~~~
Daviey
And yet you did. :)

~~~
DougN7
Just scanned to the bottom actually...

